# Almost Recovered



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi Almost Recovered,

I read your story on the infidelity forum awhile back and I know you still post here from time to time. 

Does the visual images and pain of betrayal every really fade away? Do you forget? Do you truly feel solid again? Can someone really get back to a solid marriage with work and effort?


----------

